# Extract Espresso blends



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I have in my possession a bag of each of their three blends. Just pulled a couple of shots of the Original. Going to go a bit tighter on next shot.

Quite surprised. It is much fruitier than I had expected. It's a blend of Brazil Daterra, El Salvador Finca and Ethiopean Harraghe. Might up the temp a bit too.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

A bag of Dr. Strangelove is on my shopping list, I presume you got some of that?

Report back on how it tastes.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Yes, I've got a bag of that. It might get opened in a minute because, to be honest, I don't like the original.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Opened the Strangelove. Two shots pulled, neither very pleasant. If you like Square Mile Red Brick you'll like this. Tasted quite similar if slightly toned down.

Not my taste in espresso, but I'm sure it'll be ok in milk.


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

You still love the union revelation mate ?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Expobarista said:


> Opened the Strangelove. Two shots pulled, neither very pleasant. If you like Square Mile Red Brick you'll like this. Tasted quite similar if slightly toned down.
> 
> Not my taste in espresso, but I'm sure it'll be ok in milk.


As far as roast style, similar to SM and Has Bean then? Were any of the coffees roasted darker? How did that one taste?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Similar, maybe a tad darker. The Original and the Strangelove are about the same level as each other, haven't opened the Strongman yet. But yes, a bit too reminiscent of the HasBean and SM style for my liking, but not quite as acidic. Don't want to diss them, it's just not to my taste.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

brun said:


> You still love the union revelation mate ?


Haven't had any for a bit, but it is always reliable. Fave beans at the moment are probably the Lusty Glaze from Hands-On.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm tempted buy these bad boys. Tried some of their coffee in a local cafe and it was gooood.

These

or these.

I'm not sure about Extract now as I generally agree with you on roast style except for a few Has Bean exceptions.

If you want to send me whats left of your bags that would be fine with me


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2011)

Expobarista said:


> Haven't had any for a bit, but it is always reliable. Fave beans at the moment are probably the Lusty Glaze from Hands-On.


My lusty isn't very dark at all, surprised you like it so much


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Im not especially fond of dark roast...it's acidic beans in espresso I'm not keen on.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I order with Extract every week, I must admit while i like dr strangelove, I don't like it as much as the original. The original, when you get it spot on, is the some of the most incredible espresso known to mankind! I sadly have a Kilo of it in my box right now but no espresso machine to use it in, I'm currently wittling through it as brewed coffee but this wonderful stuff really is an espresso blend and brewing just doesn't begin to bring out the rich sumptuous caramel, melted chocolate and almond nougat, married with that amazing mouthfeel that makes it such a standalone for me.

The thing with it is, It can be a little unenthralling, difficult to make it undrinkable but just not that great, until... you come across that magic formula of resting time for the beans, weight in the basket, temp, extraction etc and bang, there it is.. the espresso that gods drink!

You have to let it rest quite well as it is very lively early on and will channel for a passtime, If you manage to avoid channelling it will come out quite sour, same with dr strangelove, they are both coffees to set down for at least 4-5 days. It is also a funny one in that it appears much lighter roasted than it tastes!

Don't give up on it, It's amazing!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

...........


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Anyhoo

<jeremy paxman style sneer></jeremy>

Yeeessss. Hmmmm

Think this will not be a coffee roaster I'll be reordering from. Not my bag at all. Have played around a bit, but the stuff even pours nastily. Seems to go from drip-drip to over extraction very quickly, but, before you all start jumping up and down, no sign of channelling in the puck, almost as if the beans were really really stale.

Even the best pour still isn't good, and considering there are so many other coffees out there that work beautifully and are delicious this one is going on my shit-list. Along with the Strangelove. The Strongman hasn't been opened yet.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

What was the roast date and how had you stored the beans?

Interesting that you say it didn't pour properly assuming your technique wasn't to blame (not that I am either).

If the beans aren't stale what could possibly cause this?

Could it be its a very old crop? Could it be an uneven roast?

Interested to know what you think.

I was going to buy some Strangelove but the new SM Red Brick cupping notes look good, might give it a blast.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

The date was mid-week of last week. I don't want to put people off trying this stuff, but equally others might be interested.

Frankly, so-called 'difficult' coffees have very little appeal to me. I can get sublime cups from other beans so I rapidly lose interest in stuff that doesn't cut it. It might be a question of technique, but I'll not know that until I try a cup from somebody else like Outlaw who creates something that they are happy with, but of course even then, it might not be to my taste.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm really sorry that you haven't got on with it Expo, I guess i don't really get the whole difficult beans thing, not saying that im particularly special, I guess i just have a knack of tasting a beans potential even if I got the preparation all wrong, then it is just a case of jiggery pokery until I hit on the right formula, simplicity is my only technique, I do use scales, measuring beakers etc to get dialled in, then I use my eye and feel to transfer the winning formula into day to day practice, the only constant measuring tool being my timer.

I have a feeling that if I didn't have the VST which allows me to grind that much finer, I might have struggled more with the volatility, the VST also makes for better extraction yield at the desired dimentions. The basket may well be the only reason im having so much success with it, I must say though, it's not only my taste, It is also very popular with everyone to whom I serve it. In fact i love it so much that it has made it onto the shortlist of possible house espresso beans when i open my coffee house!

I understand why Strangelove may not be your favorite, I found it an aquired taste, my brother in law loved it, I didn't dislike it majorly but i think that was about it!

I recon, If you don't already have one, don't bother with Extract Original again until you have a VST basket.

What do you think of James' Gourmet: Formula 6? I haven't tried it yet but I was going to order a bag when I'm out of Extract.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Cheers for that. Will ponder.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Well, I've pondered, and the notion of having to spend £25 on a basket in order to brew an acceptable coffee doesn't quite equate when there are plenty of roasters out there that are able to produce fantastic blends that don't need some kind of mystical woo in order to pour them.

I've just pulled two shots of Strongman and too be honest I know it is going to be nasty whichever way I pull it because it is, in essence, nasty coffee.

There has been something about the way the Original and the Strongman grinds and pours (less so the Strangrlove) that has been troubling me. Even on a relatively coarse espresso grind this stuff feels dry and powdery. On the pour, it goes almost straight to nasty thin yellow and yet, no sign of channelling in the puck to cause this.

This stuff feels and pours like stale coffee. But of course it couldn't possibly be that.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I wasn't suggesting that you spent 20 odd pounds on a VST with the only purpose to be making a coffee that you don't much like, drinkable! I don't use anything else anymore after experiencing the benefits, i'm sure they would help you get the best out of even your most beloved beans! I'm not saying either that the basket is for sure the main issue, I do sometimes get some spurting when the grind is literally a micron out, so i suppose that may deem them a difficult bean but i don't find them overly dry or even that hard to dial in, nor have I had the same blonding issues with them that you have experienced, i actually find they benefit from extracting a couple more grams of liquid out of them than usual, I get a lovely rich red-brown 'tiger striped' pull, the result being a super sweet, caramelly, full bodied and very easy drinking shot with a ton of thick dark marbled crema, whats not to like!? However they aren't going to be for everybody and maybe even if you pulled a 'god shot' it still wouldn't be to your taste.

Mine are today just starting to show signs of age, they are still delicious but the ethiopian in there is now starting to dominate the aroma, which was previously more balanced.

I wonder if they accidentaly sent you an old bag that hadn't been stamped and just stamped it along with the rest and sent it out? Something funny is going on here anyway! I wish i could just pull a shot and send it to you instantly and see if you still don't like it!!

When I think about it, this weeks batch is just minutely lighter than usual but i don't find it much more acidic or anything.

I don't know, I guess just throw it in the DISLIKE pile and go with something that you do like next time!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Don't worry I wasn't having a dig at you about the vst thing, nor questioning that you enjoy this coffee









I am feeling miffed about spending £16 on something that is not good. I'll be frank. I think it is pulling like stale coffee because it is stale coffee. I have had a few nice looking shots but they don't taste nice. It is quite reminiscent of that Hasbean stuff and I expect you can guess what I think of that. Maybe one day we'll hook up and you can treat me to a well made shot, or perhaps I'll just see if I can pop down to the roastery (it's not far) and get them to show me how to do it.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Well, If you check out the Barista Skills section, we where planning a possible group barista training course there, you interested? I totally don't blame you for being disappointed after spending £16, I will say aswell after buying a bag of hasbean recently, that i will be cautious when making a future order, I gave it the benefit of the doubt when it was very fresh, but needn't have as it was still almost undrinkably acidic after a week! shame really as i think the bean itself had loads of potential, it was just that it was more or less still green! I am not having a dig at hasbean in any way atall, their service is impecable and they are clearly doing something right, I will also not judge after only one bag of beans, the style is just too acidic and on the light side for my taste.

We should hook up some time anyway man, my friend Dee is in Gloucester, so when i visit her i'll see if you are free, or if your down this way, let me know!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks! I was supposed to be in Exmoor this Sunday but have cancelled the visit.

With regards to barista training, I had some late last year. The guy who gave me the training is a roaster an ex-barista. Funnily enough he shares my opinion of this fad for acidic coffees being punted as espresso.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

This is interesting, I went to a cafe where the proprietor was a massive advocate of acidic coffees. I had a double espresso which was very acidic but not unpleasant.

He went so out of his way to express his love for acidic coffee it almost sounded rehearsed. It was a bit weird, almost like he kept telling himself he liked it when he really.....didn't?

If we do this barista training we should each bring a bag of our favourite beans to pull shots and compare/discuss!

Outlaw can bring Extract.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

What were you doing on Exmoor? shame you cancelled! There is always next time

Yeah, I'm not much of a fan myself, I apprieciate subtle acidity especially when used in milk drinks but it must be balanced, i am a sucker for something roasty, with the emphasis on sweetness, caramel, body, richness and exciting flavour and aroma. save the more acidic stuff for brewed coffee, even then you can have it too acidic though!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

HaHa! if we are doing it at Extract Roasters I might just bring another favorite though! as amusing as it may be to bring along a bag of Extract Original! Great idea though fatboy!


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> This is interesting, I went to a cafe where the proprietor was a massive advocate of acidic coffees. I had a double espresso which was very acidic but not unpleasant.
> 
> He went so out of his way to express his love for acidic coffee it almost sounded rehearsed. It was a bit weird, almost like he kept telling himself he liked it when he really.....didn't?
> 
> .


On one of the HasBean videos Steve is blathering on about one of his espressos. He takes a sip, winces visibly, then goes on to say how nice it is.









I made a lovely cappuccino this morning from the Strongman. The milk tamed the coffee and what came through were beautiful fruity flavours...but, as an espresso? No. No way I'd consider this balanced enough for espresso


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Expobarista said:


> On one of the HasBean videos Steve is blathering on about one of his espressos. He takes a sip, winces visibly, then goes on to say how nice it is.


I think that's a tad unfair, Expo. If you watch Steve's IMM videos regularly you'll see that when a coffee doesn't work well as a particular brew method, he says so. That wincing he does (I have noticed it too, and can see why you might think that) seems to be just the face he pulls when searching for the right descriptors.

Saying that, I'm not into hugely acidic espresso either. A little bit is great though.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

MikeHag said:


> That wincing he does (I have noticed it too, and can see why you might think that) seems to be just the face he pulls when searching for the right descriptors.


I tried all his espresso blends recently, and winced with every sip. I'm not surprised Steve does too.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Old thread dig up....

I don't get on with hasbean blends either, but a couple of their single origins float my boat and make great espresso. Cachoeira is one such bean

Extract original is one I actually like. I definitely find it a little darker than a hasbean (although not by much) but theres a slightly richer complexity going on, and I don't mind a bit of fruity acidity to my drink, as I mostly have flat whites, so it balances out quite nicely. I need to try extract original again now that I have the cherub, as they are one of the few companies that offer sensible discounts of larger orders. 1kilo is only £15, and between that and Rave Signature they are a cheaper way to fuel this habit!

I'd love to make allpress redchurch a common feature in the house, but at £22 a kilo (4x £5.50 with no discounts) it's just a tad pricey for what it is. if you haven't tried Redchurch expo, i'd suggest you'd like it. Its a medium-dark roast, probably similar roast level to rave signature but is very smooth with a slightly smoky finish.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

shrink said:


> Old thread dig up....
> 
> I don't get on with hasbean blends either, but a couple of their single origins float my boat and make great espresso. Cachoeira is one such bean
> 
> ...


I'm also a big fan of the extract blends. Dave definitely knows how to brown a bean!


----------



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

I am using the Extract original - at first I was not sure but now I have tuned things in I really like it. I get definite caramel with a hint of dark chocolate. I tend to make 8oz flat whites with double shot. Caramel taste lingers which is nice. Yum yum.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Just bought some Original, anyone got any tips for it?

Rest time, dose in, ect?

Any good for brewed?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

My goodness, this is an old thread of mine resurrected.

For the sake of clarity and fairness, I went to an Extract training day last year some months after the OP. what I discovered was that I was pulling the shots correctly....I just don't like their coffees at all as espresso. Yuk. In milk though, they are great. I've got a lot of time for the knowledge, approach and skillz of the Extract guys.

But, in reply to you...rest beans for a week. Grind finer, pull a longer shot than you would normally.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Expobarista said:


> My goodness, this is an old thread of mine resurrected.
> 
> For the sake of clarity and fairness, I went to an Extract training day last year some months after the OP. what I discovered was that I was pulling the shots correctly....I just don't like their coffees at all as espresso. Yuk. In milk though, they are great. I've got a lot of time for the knowledge, approach and skillz of the Extract guys.
> 
> But, in reply to you...rest beans for a week. Grind finer, pull a longer shot than you would normally.


Thanks.

I have started drinking more espresso now that I can produce a decent enough grind for a good cup so will have to see how it tastes.

Milk is a mighty fine way to drink espresso too.


----------

